# Angelanfänger bittet um Hilfe - UL auf Forelle?



## Beijon (15. Mai 2019)

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde,

ich bin erst vor kurzem auf den Fisch gekommen und somit noch reichlich unwissend. Aufgrund der Lage meiner neuen Wohnung (Forellenteich in 500m Luftlinie) habe ich mich dazu entschieden den Angelschein zu machen. Eine Angel für Pose oder Sbiro habe ich bereits (vom Großvater). Jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach etwas mehr "Action" und da finde ich das Angeln mit UL Ruten in Verbindung mit Spoon sehr interessant. Gibt es hier schon Erfahrungen mit UL auf Forelle? Und hätte ich mit einer UL Angel auch die Möglichkeit eine größere Lachsforelle aus dem Teich zu holen?

Preislich möchte ich für die Rute +Spule gerne unter 100 € bleiben. Vor allem weil ich als Anfänger erst mal Erfahrung sammeln will bevor ich zu viel Geld im Angelteich versenke. Ins Auge gefallen ist mir die Kombi aus Favorite White Bird Rute und Daiwa Ninja 2000a Spule. Da käme ich auf knapp 100 €. Bei der Rute gibt es verschiedene Längen und Wurfgewichte. 2,04m - 2,19m und 0,05 bis 0,14g in verschiedenen Kombis. Was taugt da für Forelle am meisten?

Ich bin aber selbstverständlich auch offen für andere Kombi Ideen. Das Aussehen der Rute/Spule ist mir dabei aber vollkommen Wurscht. Will mir die Angel ja nicht an die Wand hängen.

Schon mal vielen Dank im Vorraus.

LG Beijon


----------



## Orothred (15. Mai 2019)

Kaufempfehlung: Iron Claw High-V UL, kostet bei Gerlinger gerade mal 40€ und ist Preis-Leistungstechnisch kaum zu schlagen.
Dazu ne Daiwa Ninja 1000 (reicht vollkommen) bespult mit Shimano Kairiki 0,10mm (mit Mono unterfüttern)


----------



## Stulle (15. Mai 2019)

Auch größeren Forellen wird man irgendwann Herr. 

Bei dem Limit Must du sehen was dein lokaler Dealer im Angebot hat. Meine combo lag bei ca 150€.


----------



## Beijon (15. Mai 2019)

Wow, danke für die schnellen Antworten. Ich habe mich offensichtlich im richtigen Angeforum angemeldet. Ein Besuch im lokalen Angelladen steht auf jeden Fall an und der Vorschlag von Orothread schaut wirklich sehr vielversprechend aus. Rute und Spule kämen da auf schlanke 75 Euro. Mit den 20 Euro für die Schnur wären es 95. Dazu kommen dann noch die Spoons. Gibt es da Empfehlungen? Und habe ich noch etwas wichtiges vergessen?


----------



## trawar (15. Mai 2019)

Schau bei Aliexpress für die Spoons.
Hier zu lande kannst du wegen dem Hype um diese Uraltköder die Dinger nicht mehr bezahlen.

Sowas z.B.

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/6-Pc..._expid=d5452c5e-c1a1-46cf-8322-ce3c1a61ca35-0


----------



## Beijon (15. Mai 2019)

Ok das ist vielleicht ne gute Alternative. Der Preisunterschied ist schon brutal. Braucht es dann noch ein fluorocarbon Vorfach (davon habe ich öfter mal gelesen). Und ist die 0,10 Monoschnur nicht ziemlich dünn? Kommt mir jetzt als Laie so vor. In einem Video habe ich mal etwas von 0,16 - 0,18 gehört. Aber warscheinlich ist es beim Angeln wie bei allem Anderen auch. Es gibt wohl nicht die eine richtige Lösung.


----------



## Orothred (15. Mai 2019)

Die Schnur, die ich dir empfohlen hab, ist eine Geflochtene, die hat entsprechend mehr Tragkraft als eine Monoschnur. Deshalb solltest du da auch Mono- bzw. Fluoro davorbinden aufgrund der Scheuchwirkung.


----------



## trawar (15. Mai 2019)

Mono 0,18er als Vorfach mit 2m reicht vollkommen aus.


----------



## sprogoe (15. Mai 2019)

Spoons kann man sehr günstig direkt in China bestellen, kostenloser Versand und nach gut 2-3 Wochen kommen sie zu Hause an, habe ich schon mehrmals gemacht.
https://www.ebay.de/itm/5-teile-los...356750?hash=item41ff13b88e:g:aYcAAOSwfVpYtAFV


----------



## rg1970 (15. Mai 2019)

die sänger high-v ul 0,5-5g in 1,83m gibts bei askari momentan für 25,99€ + versand. falls du geflochtene willst reicht ne 0,06er völlig aus. auch für lachsforellen. aber als anfänger empfehle ich dir ne mono in 0,18. dazu ne 1000er daiwa ninja, und du bist top ausgerüstet. bleibst du locker unter 100€.


----------



## Peter_Piper (15. Mai 2019)

Beijon schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Angelfreunde, ich bin erst vor kurzem auf den Fisch gekommen und somit noch reichlich unwissend.


Hallo, dann frage ich mich, ob UL der richtige Einstieg für dich als Anfänger ist. Ich würde erstmal mit nicht so feinem Gerät auf die Forellen gehen und ein wenig Erfahrung sammeln.

just my two cents.


----------



## Bilch (15. Mai 2019)

Die High-V kenne ich nicht. wurde aberbestimmt aus gutem Grund hier schon mehrmals empfohlen.

Die Ninja ist eine gute Wahl, zu empfehlen wären auch Ryobi Ecusima oder Cynos. Jedoch würde ich eine 2000er nehmen - größere Spule, größere Wurfweite.

Als Hauptschnur würde ich auch zu einer 0.18er Mono raten. Bei der ist ein Vorfach auch nicht unbedingt notwendig, es wäre aber gut bis 1 m 0,16er Mono vorzuschalten, so dass Du im Falle eines Hängers eine Bruchstelle hast. FC brauchst Du nicht - mehr dazu hier.

Außer Blinker würde ich noch einige Spinner (Gr. 1 und 2 in Silber und Kupfer), ein paar Twister oder GuFis um die 5 cm (dazu Jigköpfe Gr. 2 bis 1 mit 2 bis 4 g Köpfen), vielleicht noch ein paar Cranks (um die 4 g, zum start 2 im Naturdekor und 2 mit Schockfarben, z.B. Gelb).

P.S. @Peter_Piper hat nicht unrecht, aber in jedem Fall macht man Fehler und lernt daraus.


----------



## Aalbubi (15. Mai 2019)

Künstliche Bienenmaden aus China kannst du gleich für deine Blinker (Spoons) dazukaufen. Die kann man einfach auf den Haken stechen um den Lauf des Köders zu variieren. 

Ich würde kein Vorfach ans Mono schalten. Der Knoten am Köder oder Karabiner ist dann die schwächste stelle. Ja es kann sein, das die Schnur irgendwo eine Macke hat und nach 30m reist. Aber in aller Regel sind Beschädigungen an der Schnur auf den ersten paar Metern vorzufinden. Bei mir reißt die Schnur immer am Karabiner ab.

Ps. kauf dir kein Fluorocarbon. Weggeschmissenes Geld.


----------



## Papamopps (15. Mai 2019)

Und neben den Spoons kannst du auch Jara Trouts Mitx oder Boxer oder wie sie heißen angeln.
Das sind extrem weiche Kunstköder. Aber sehr fängig.


Ruhig auch mal gebraucht schauen.
Habe grad eben eine Balzer Senso Spin 2-15g 1,8m mit einer Shimano Exage 3000 SFC für 20eur gekauft. (Ok, nicht 100% UL, abet sehr weich)


----------



## Bayer321 (16. Mai 2019)

Beijon schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Angelfreunde,
> 
> ich bin erst vor kurzem auf den Fisch gekommen und somit noch reichlich unwissend. Aufgrund der Lage meiner neuen Wohnung (Forellenteich in 500m Luftlinie) habe ich mich dazu entschieden den Angelschein zu machen. Eine Angel für Pose oder Sbiro habe ich bereits (vom Großvater). Jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach etwas mehr "Action" und da finde ich das Angeln mit UL Ruten in Verbindung mit Spoon sehr interessant. Gibt es hier schon Erfahrungen mit UL auf Forelle? Und hätte ich mit einer UL Angel auch die Möglichkeit eine größere Lachsforelle aus dem Teich zu holen?
> 
> ...


......Ul sehe ich wie Peter piper, wieso Ul....um ne lachsforelle von 10 kg im forellensee am besten ne halbe Stunde zu drillen, so dass sie freiwillig abgeschlagen werden will,weil sie den drill eh nicht überleben würde zu deinem Vergnügen?.... sorry, bist dann auf dem falschen weg , aber mit der kompletten Einstellung....auch wenns machbar ist mit heutigem Gerät....von dem dir angedachten Gerät in dem wurfgewicht keines für Grossforellen, weils quälerei ist....das kannst zum barsche zocken nehmen... oder  am bach wo keine 10kg forellen schwimmen, aber auch da keine 0,5er wg...den Gedanken den ich hier dahinter vermute finde ich alles andere als unterstützenswert....hol dir was von 20-40,wenigstens 10-20 gramm wurfgewicht wenns auf klopper geht ,was du da den fischen zumuten willst bewusst zu deinem Vergnügen....mach erstmal den schein und setzt dich mit waidgerechem fischen undhege auseinander, statt fische mit federnkielen zu Tode zu pieksen....nichts gegen dich, und gutes hobby für das du dich entschieden hast, finde eher dass du erstmal darüber aufgeklärt werden solltest,besonders von den alten Hasen hier....da würde ich sogar PETA verstehen wenn sie jemanden der tierquälerei bezichtigt,der mit ner 0,5er auf grossforellen gezielt angeln geht.... für mich disqualifiziert dich dieses Vorhaben schon für den schein


----------



## Bayer321 (16. Mai 2019)

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Hallo, dann frage ich mich, ob UL der richtige Einstieg für dich als Anfänger ist. Ich würde erstmal mit nicht so feinem Gerät auf die Forellen gehen und ein wenig Erfahrung sammeln.
> 
> just my two cents.


Meine Meinung...... wenigstens einer der mitdenkt, am besten überhaupt nicht auf grosse...


----------



## Bayer321 (16. Mai 2019)

....anderer Nebeneffekt durch einen unnötig langen drill....ich hoffe du verwertest den fisch dann auch....das Fleisch schmeckt nicht mehr so gut durch die übersäuerung vom Fleisch ,muskelgewebe...Daher achtet man auch bei gutem Rindfleisch etc nicht nur bei der Tötung darauf den Prozess so schnell wie möglich durchzuführen.... cortisol,stresshormone etc.....führt jetzt zu weit,aber das hat neben dem Gedanken die qual nicht unnötig in die Länge zu ziehen auch einen Grund für die fleischqualität,ist beim fisch den du dann hoffentlich auch essen wirst genauso


----------



## Bilch (17. Mai 2019)

@Bayer321, das finde ich etwas heftig. Der TE hat zwar eine Lachsforelle erwähnt, er hat aber nicht geschrieben, dass die Grossforelle sein Zielfisch ist. Wenn er vor hat hauptsächlich auf Portionsforellen zu angeln und eben eine Möglichkeit besteht, dass mal auch eine Grossforellen am Haken hängen bleibt, dann finde ich UL ganz passend. Ich habe noch nie auf Lachsforellen genagelt und habe das auch nicht vor, ich angle aber oft auf einigen Stauseen, wo ich schon viele 50+ Forellen mit meiner UL Kombo gefangen habe. Die haben zwar „nur“ um die 2 kg, aber ich konnte noch alle ziemlich schnell landen.

@Beijon, wie ich geschrieben habe, wenn Du auf Portionsforellen angeln wirst, dann kaufe Dir eine UL Kombo, wenn Du es aber auf Lachsforellen abgesehen hast, dann ist eine etwas schwerere Kombo wirklich besser.

P.S. Habe total übersehen, dass Du nach der White bird und der Ninja 2000A gefragt hast. Das ist eine sehr gute Wahl. Die alte Ninja ist aber ziemlich Groß mit einer entsprechend großen Spule, kannst also auch die 1000er nehmen.


----------



## Bayer321 (17. Mai 2019)

Naja......sollte ich etwas falsches unterstellt haben entschuldige ich mich dafür.ich habe grosse lachsforellen gelesen und dass geht bei mir ab 3-4 kg los bis 10 in manchen Teichen.die BaFo auf meinem Avatar hatte 3,5- gut die kam aus nem schnellen Fluss ,aber hatte schon gut dampf (ist vielleicht was anderes,als im Teich)....da hätte ich mit Ul vielleicht verloren am Hindernis...
Die ninja ist ne sehr gute Rolle, ich werfe trotzdem für ne lightkombo die daiwa legalis 1000 - 2000 lt für nen 10er mehr in den Raum....um einiges leichter und nen ganzen tacken besser von der Ausstattung...die ninja ist aber ne top Rolle für das Geld.kommt auf die rute an, wenns ne kopflastige ist ninja als kontergewicht(schwere Rolle), wenn nicht legalis ganz einfach weil sie für nen 10 er mehr einiges zu bieten hat...ul ruten bin ich nicht so der Spezialist...leichter als 10-20 gramm fische ich nicht, und auch da machen portionsforellen noch Spaß....gutes gelingen


Bilch schrieb:


> @Bayer321, das finde ich etwas heftig. Der TE hat zwar eine Lachsforelle erwähnt, er hat aber nicht geschrieben, dass die Grossforelle sein Zielfisch ist. Wenn er vor hat hauptsächlich auf Portionsforellen zu angeln und eben eine Möglichkeit besteht, dass mal auch eine Grossforellen am Haken hängen bleibt, dann finde ich UL ganz passend. Ich habe noch nie auf Lachsforellen genagelt und habe das auch nicht vor, ich angle aber oft auf einigen Stauseen, wo ich schon viele 50+ Forellen mit meiner UL Kombo gefangen habe. Die haben zwar „nur“ um die 2 kg, aber ich konnte noch alle ziemlich schnell landen.
> 
> @Beijon, wie ich geschrieben habe, wenn Du auf Portionsforellen angeln wirst, dann kaufe Dir eine UL Kombo, wenn Du es aber auf Lachsforellen abgesehen hast, dann ist eine schwere Kombo wirklich besser.
> 
> P.S. Habe total übersehen, dass Du nach der White bird und die Ninja 2000A gefragt hast. Das ist eine sehr gute Wahl. Die alte Ninja ist aber ziemlich Groß mit einer entsprechend großen Spule, kannst also auch die 1000er nehmen.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (17. Mai 2019)

trawar schrieb:


> Schau bei Aliexpress für die Spoons.
> Hier zu lande kannst du wegen dem Hype um diese Uraltköder die Dinger nicht mehr bezahlen.


Ich bin absolut kein Freund von Alieexpress, Wish und c.o. aufgrund unterschiedlicher Aspekte, dass aber muss natürlich jeder für sich entscheiden. Die Preise der meisten Spoons hierzulande sind schon recht teuer. Aber auch da gibt es gute Alternativen.
Ich habe mir kürzlich Spoon-Sets bei Major Fish geholt. War echt überrascht, dass die Sets inklusive Verpackung gekommen sind.
12 Stück mit 2,5g für 8,9€ https://www.major-fish.de/Major-Fish-Spoon-Set-Blinker-Box-12-Stueck-25-Gramm
5er Set mit 2,5g und interessanter Form für 5,9€ https://www.major-fish.de/Major-Fish-Spoon-Set-Ultra-Light-Blinker-5-Stueck-25-cm-3-Gramm
Und ganz leicht im 

Zu dem Preis unschlagbar und der erste Eindruck ist hammer, sehen toll aus und machen einen guten Eindruck.




Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Hallo, dann frage ich mich, ob UL der richtige Einstieg für dich als Anfänger ist. Ich würde erstmal mit nicht so feinem Gerät auf die Forellen gehen und ein wenig Erfahrung sammeln.


Ich sehe da grundsätzlich kein Problem dabei, direkt mit der UL Angelei anzufangen. Vor allem nicht dann, wenn es an einem Forellensee (wie im Eingansgbeitrag erwähnt) ist. Nur weil wir uns im ultraleichten Bereich befinden, bedeutet es noch lange nicht, dass diese Ruten nichts können. Im Gegenteil, eine schöne UL Angel puffert gut ab und in Kombination mit einer guten Rolle, wird der Fisch ordentlich gedrillt. Da man auf Forelle eh nicht mit schwerem Tackle unterwegs ist, wie man es vielleicht beim Wels- oder Karpfenangeln macht, sehe ich da keine Probleme.

Mir wollten manche Experten damals auch weismachen, als Anfänge solle ich nicht auf Hecht angeln. Nur wie soll man dann die Erfahrungen sammel? Die sammelt man nur, wenn man ins kalte Wasser springt. Und da er sich hier Ratschläge zu gutem Equipment holt, sehe ich hier überhaupt kein Problem.



Bayer321 schrieb:


> wieso Ul....um ne lachsforelle von 10 kg im forellensee am besten ne halbe Stunde zu drillen, so dass sie freiwillig abgeschlagen werden will,weil sie den drill eh nicht überleben würde zu deinem Vergnügen?.... sorry, bist dann auf dem falschen weg , aber mit der kompletten Einstellung....


Leider muss ich den Aspekt mit der falschen Einstellung auf dich zurückgeben. Wie kommst du darauf, dass eine solche Forelle ne halbe Stunde im Drill braucht? Das heutige Equipment für die UL Angelei ist sehr ausgereift und man kann damit wunderbar große Fische drillen und fair und schnell genug landen. Ich wüsste nicht, warum ich mit einer guten UL Kombo länger brauchen sollte als mit einer Match-Rute oder sonstigem Equipment? 
Ich selber fische mit UL viel auf Barsche, habe zur Sicherheit immer Stahl drauf und schon unzählige Hechte als Beifang auf kleinste Köder gehabt. Richtig abgestimmt mit dem passenden Equipment klappt das wunder. (Hier eine der UL Ruten im Einsatz. Der Drill des Hechts bis zum Kescher hat knapp +20 Sekunden gedauert)



Bayer321 schrieb:


> von dem dir angedachten Gerät in dem wurfgewicht keines für Grossforellen, weils quälerei ist....


Das Wurfgewicht ist kein Indikator für die Größe des Fisches oder den Zielfisch.



Bayer321 schrieb:


> ich hoffe du verwertest den fisch dann auch....


Dürfte beim Forellensee denke ich selbsterklärend sein. 


Aber Mal ehrlich Leute.
Hier möchte jemand mit dem angeln anfangen und hat Lust, aktiv mit Spoons auf Forellen zu angeln. Da sollten wir ihm helfen, anstatt ihm irgendwelche Moralpredigten zu verpassen. Das Angeln mit Spoon auf Forelle ist aktuell eben sehr beliebt und nur mit UL Equipment wirklich machbar. Und in vielen Seen schwimmen auch eben größere Forellen, neben den ganzen Portionsforellen. Da kann es eben auch passieren, dass eine große an den Haken geht. Alles kein Hexenwerk. Auch nicht für Anfänger, die sich im Netz vorher Schlau machen (was ich mir hier lobe).


----------



## Bayer321 (17. Mai 2019)

Naja ,bevor ich jetzt sage dass der schniepel schön verangelt wurde(bis in den schlund inhaliert) und die rute bei 70 plus klar nahe an ihren letzten Reserven war und ob das ne 0,5er bis 5 er rute ist ....wer weiß, glaube ich nicht....wie dem auch sei, jedem das seine und ich habe dazu einfach meine Meinung,waidgerecht ist was anderes und klar zu sehen anhand des Videos.....
Machbar ist es ,was anderes wurde auch nicht behauptet....die Dauer des drills war eher der Distanz geschuldet und dem sofortigen keschern....ich denke da wohl wirklich eher an grossforellen auf Distanz und da siehts wieder anders aus als bei nem 70+ schniepel in kescherentfernung....ul bedeutet für mich verangelte grossfische....da bin ich zu sehr c&r bis auf gelegentliche fische fische zum Essen.meine Meinung ...und die knallen da besonders gern zur brutfischzeit drauf


----------



## Bilch (17. Mai 2019)

Bayer321 schrieb:


> Naja ,bevor ich jetzt sage dass der schniepel schön verangelt wurde(bis in den schlund inhaliert) und die rute bei 70 plus klar nahe an ihren letzten Reserven war und ob das ne 0,5er bis 5 er rute ist ....wer weiß, glaube ich nicht....wie dem auch sei, jedem das seine und ich habe dazu einfach meine Meinung,waidgerecht ist was anderes und klar zu sehen anhand des Videos.....
> Machbar ist es ,was anderes wurde auch nicht behauptet....die Dauer des drills war eher der Distanz geschuldet und dem sofortigen keschern....ich denke da wohl wirklich eher an grossforellen auf Distanz und da siehts wieder anders aus als bei nem 70+ schniepel in kescherentfernung....ul bedeutet für mich verangelte grossfische....da bin ich zu sehr c&r bis auf gelegentliche fische fische zum Essen.meine Meinung ...


Die Rute ist eine Neon Midori und hat ein WG von max. 4 oder 6 g. Ja, der Köder war total inhaliert, aber ich nehme an, er war Barschangeln und so ein Beifang kann jedem passieren.
Du hast aber vollkommen recht, dass dieses Video absolut kein Argument für das UL Angeln auf größere Fische ist. Gerade das Gegenteil, es ist ein Argument dafür, das man mit so einer Rute nicht gezielt auf große Fische angeln sollte.


----------



## Bayer321 (17. Mai 2019)

Mehr wollte ich auch gar nicht zum Ausdruck bringen..... danke,auch wenn es gerade zu brutfisvhzeit sehr fängig ist.und dass habe ich vielleicht fälschlicherweise vermutet


Bilch schrieb:


> Die Rute ist eine Neon Midori und hat ein WG von max. 4 oder 6 g. Ja, der Köder war total inhaliert, aber ich nehme an, er war Barschangeln und so ein Beifang kann jedem passieren.
> Du hast aber vollkommen recht, dass dieses Video absolut kein Argument für das UL Angeln auf größere Fische ist. Gerade das Gegenteil, es ist ein Argument dafür, das man mit so einer Rute nicht gezielt auf große Fische angeln sollte.


----------



## rg1970 (17. Mai 2019)

das wurfgewicht einer rute bezieht sich auf den köder, NICHT auf den zielfisch. sonst müsste ich ja beim nächsten hechtansitz vorsorglich ne 300g bootsrute nehmen, falls mal ein wels anbeisst. beim ul fischen kommt es auf das zusammenspiel von rute, rolle, schnur an. dann sind auch grosse forellen null problem.


----------



## Bayer321 (17. Mai 2019)

Wenn du große makrelen anbieten willst gar nicht so abwägig.......aber dass habe ich auch gar nicht behauptet, theoretisch kannst den köderfisch auch mit ner ul rute ablegen und damit auf hechte gehen....wenn kein Hindernis im Wasser ist bekommst du auch nen Meter raus,verangelt isser dann trotzdem,wenn er übersäuert.....auch dass es geht damit 5- 10 kg forellen zu beangeln gezielt..... wie gesagt jedem das seine, ich würde das nicht befürworten....und wie gesagt, meine Meinungund nochmals entschuldigung wenn ich fälschlicherweise überzogen reagiert habe.....
Ich wage aber trotzdem zu behaupten dass man an den forellensee nicht wegen der portionsforellen geht und sehr wohl die großen das Ziel der meisten! Ist und da würde ich einem Anfänger anderes Gerät ans Herz legen.dass kann jeder anders sehen wie er will .....ums machbare gings mir dabei zum kleinsten Teil, denn dass geht. Ich gehe auf solche fische allerdings auch an anderen Gewässern und mit dem Wunsch den grossfisch dann wieder möglichst schonend wieder zu entlassen.die schmecken auch gar nicht so toll wenn man sie nicht gerade beizt oder kalträuchert.....probiert an der forelle aus dem avatar und seither wieder ausschließlich bei kleinen zum Essen gelandet.....


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. Mai 2019)

Die UL-Rute hält jeden Hecht, es kommt auf den Angler bzw. die Zusammenstellung an. Das Problem dürfte nur sein wenn man auf Barsch bzw Forelle geht, hat man meistens kein Hechtsicheres Vorfach davor geschaltet.

Ansonsten, die vorgeschlagenen Kombis hören sich gut an. Der TE sollte nur überlegen, wie groß ist sein Teich bzw. welche Forellengewichtsklasse sitzt dort drinnen und danach dann seine Schnur auswählen. Größerer Teich, evtl. längere Rute, große Forellen - dickere Schnur. Aber mit einer 20er bekommt man eigentlich jede Forelle ans Ufer, wenn keine großen drin sind kann man ja feiner werden.


----------



## Bayer321 (17. Mai 2019)

Mono 0,20er reicht dicke .oder geflochten Da reicht auch ne  0,10er maximal....


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. Mai 2019)

Entschuldigung, ich meinte natürlich Mono.


----------



## Bayer321 (17. Mai 2019)

Bei spoons aber eher geflochten 0,10 max., fallen eh meist dicker als angegeben aus , mono kostet da zuviel wurfweite......passt einfach nicht zu Ul.suffix 832 und sunline pe8 wäre da bei ultradünnen Meine erste wahl in 6lbs


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. Mai 2019)

Kommt auf den Teich an, bei den meisten wirft man schon mit Mono und 3 gramm Spoon quer über den Teich.


----------



## Bayer321 (17. Mai 2019)

... na das weiß ich nicht,ich fische zwar gerne an kleinen Teichen Altwassern ,aber auf schleie-, ich wünsche dem treadsteller auf jedenfall dass er sich so schnell wie möglich auch auf was anderes einlässt und sich natürlichen Gewässern nicht verschliesst,aber jeder fängt irgendwo an,.......in dem Sinne, nasse schnüre, ich muss meinen Fluss neu erkunden,der biber hat den Winter alles komplett umgebaut und alte spots sind weg, neue müssen probiert werden.....dass gibts am forellensee nicht und neben der Vielfalt verpasst man soviel...aber dass wird schon noch kommen denke ich mal....


----------



## alexpp (17. Mai 2019)

@Bayer321 
Man kann dem TE ja erklären, wieso eine härtere Rute eventuell besser geeignet ist, aber doch nicht so wie im Post #15


----------



## Bilch (17. Mai 2019)

UL pro & contra ... dabei wollte der TE aber nur einen Ratschlag bzüglich des Kaufs einer neuen Kombo 
Wo ist der TE eigentlich?


----------



## Orothred (17. Mai 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> UL pro & contra ... dabei wollte der TE aber nur einen Ratschlag bzüglich des Kaufs einer neuen Kombo
> Wo ist der TE eigentlich?



Der angelt mit seiner nagelneuen UL am Forellensee


----------



## Dennis Knoll (17. Mai 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Du hast aber vollkommen recht, dass dieses Video absolut kein Argument für das UL Angeln auf größere Fische ist. Gerade das Gegenteil, es ist ein Argument dafür, das man mit so einer Rute nicht gezielt auf große Fische angeln sollte.


Auf Hecht sollte man niemals gezielt mit einer UL Rute/Rollenkombo gehen, da die dafür nicht ausgelegt ist. Es sollte nur zeigen, dass es sehrwohl UL Ruten gibt, die mehr können als man ihnen zutraut und auch mit denen ein Drill nicht ewig dauern muss.

Aber bei der Angelei auf große Forellen am Forellensee mit Spoons ist dies eine gängige Praxis und viele Angelruten sind darauf ausgelegt. Mein Freund Mirko ist regelmäßig mit einer UL Rute, einer Rute mit parabolischer Aktion, unterwegs und fängt viele der großen Forellen. 




Dann frage ich dich, wenn es aktiv mit Spoons gehen soll, welche Rute würde denn sonst für die in Frage kommen?


----------



## Bilch (17. Mai 2019)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Auf Hecht sollte man niemals gezielt mit einer UL Rute/Rollenkombo gehen, da die dafür nicht ausgelegt ist. Es sollte nur zeigen, dass es sehrwohl UL Ruten gibt, die mehr können als man ihnen zutraut und auch mit denen ein Drill nicht ewig dauern muss.
> 
> Aber bei der Angelei auf große Forellen am Forellensee mit Spoons ist dies eine gängige Praxis und viele Angelruten sind darauf ausgelegt. Mein Freund Mirko ist regelmäßig mit einer UL Rute, einer Rute mit parabolischer Aktion, unterwegs und fängt viele der großen Forellen.
> Anhang anzeigen 324345
> ...


Wenn Du recht hast, hast Du recht


----------



## alexpp (17. Mai 2019)

Ich habe von UL praktisch keine Ahnung. Vermute aber, dass manche vergleichsweise harte UL Ruten fast so hart sind wie manche weiche 5-20g Spinnruten.
Die Wurfgewichtsangaben sind oft genug recht ungenau.


----------



## Bayer321 (17. Mai 2019)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Auf Hecht sollte man niemals gezielt mit einer UL Rute/Rollenkombo gehen, da die dafür nicht ausgelegt ist. Es sollte nur zeigen, dass es sehrwohl UL Ruten gibt, die mehr können als man ihnen zutraut und auch mit denen ein Drill nicht ewig dauern muss.
> 
> Aber bei der Angelei auf große Forellen am Forellensee mit Spoons ist dies eine gängige Praxis und viele Angelruten sind darauf ausgelegt. Mein Freund Mirko ist regelmäßig mit einer UL Rute, einer Rute mit parabolischer Aktion, unterwegs und fängt viele der großen Forellen.
> Anhang anzeigen 324345
> ...



Soll er doch und nochmals  gängige Praxis hin oder her....vielleicht sind die teichforellen einfach auch schlaffis, möglich ist es ....und ich angel zwar nicht mit kleinen spoons....aber ich komm mit ner ml rute ohne Probleme mit nem 6 gramm Heinz 30 Meter,was gar keine Kunst ist..... pro ist natürlich der drillspass einer Ul....kontra habe ich ja zur genüge aufgeführt. Und ich habe vielleicht was gegen forellenseen mag sein, stehe aber auch dazu dass gängige Praxis an solchen Seen nicht immer das gelbe vom ei ist ...auf grossforellen würde ich dort auch nicht mit spoons angeln wenn ich es müsste,sondern z.b. mit tieflaufenden wobblern in 12 cm.....Warum?...... ganz einfach weil alle mini angeln und die großen meist tiefer als die kleinen sind, wo spoons laufen...wenn ich wollte.....nochmals es ist nur meine Meinung ,die man nicht teilen muss und gegen die kombos hier gibts nichts gegen zu sagen,rein von der Zusammenstellung.... zum anfangen und erste Schritte machen,warum nicht und sagte ja auch dass ich etwas überzogen reagiert haben mag....am Ende wirds wahrscheinlich eh recht schnell langweilig und dann geht er sowieso an den großen Teich ....dort sagt man ihm dann.... da brauchst wieder ne neue Rute und bis auf gelegentliches barschzocken wofür sie eigentlich sind im wg von 0,5 gr aufwärts,nicht für gezielte grossforellenpirsch...,,steht die rute dann zum verstauben in der ecke ........daher hatte bilch nicht ganz unrecht....Warum ul...können tun die einiges auch ul....kommen aber ausserhalb der Anlagen sehr schnell an ihre Grenzen....und ich traue mich wetten dass er dort nicht lange bleibt wenn er den schein hat und dann wieder kaufen mussden 3 er mepps werf ich dir auch ohne Probleme an ner 20er schnur und 20-40 gr wg  weit genug....


----------



## knutwuchtig (17. Mai 2019)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Ich bin absolut kein Freund von Alieexpress, Wish und c.o. aufgrund unterschiedlicher Aspekte, dass aber muss natürlich jeder für sich entscheiden. Die Preise der meisten Spoons hierzulande sind schon recht teuer. Aber auch da gibt es gute Alternativen.
> Zu dem Preis unschlagbar und der erste Eindruck ist hammer, sehen toll aus und machen einen guten Eindruck.




jep umgelabled made in china

wolln wir mal so sagen , viele sind auf den spoon hype aufgespungen und kaufen zumindest die rohlinge made in asia ein.
schön billig und die assemblierung zum premium köder wird in irgendeiner garage oder keller gemacht .also qualitäts haken dran evtl noch mal lack  übersprühen  und fettich
man will schließlich auch verdienen !!
ali zu verteufeln zeugt nur davon sich nicht mit den produkten auseinander zu setzen.

da gibt es billig schrott und sehr günstige qualitätsware , aber auch die typischen fakes usw . mann muß sich halt damit beschäftigen und in verschiedenen foren anwender meinungen einholen.

ansonsten : wer ali qualität in deutschland kaufen will, greift zur domäne oder askari.
wer qualitätsware günstig in china kaufen will, muß auch dort etwas mehr zahlen.

der allergrößte teil der ruten kommt aus china oder korea . die frage ist nur , welchen zwischenhändler ausschließt

ab 20-30 ruten kann ich mir mein eigenes label drauf basteln .


der trent geht ja zur 3.,4,.5,. rute.

da wo früher eine picker oder quiver alles machen musste, braucht man heute für jeden ypps köder eine eigene combo.

marketing halt 

ist ja nicht so , das fussel werfen keinen spaß macht


----------



## Bayer321 (17. Mai 2019)

Also pro neben allem aufgeführtem rate ich für mindestens 10-30 gramm...es limitiert ihn in seinen Möglichkeiten nicht so wie ne Ul wenn ers satt hat und muss sich nicht zwangsläufig wieder neu kaufenmit ner ml kann ich auch Ul fischen wenn ich weiß wie und dass Argument wie beim dropshot köder, bodenkontakt spüren müssen bei miniködern greift beim spoonangeln nicht....daher einziges pro...drillspass...es ist nur blinkern....ne dünne geflochtene schnur dran fertig....da werf ich auch 3 gramm weit genug an den pfützen,sorry


----------



## Bayer321 (17. Mai 2019)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> jep umgelabled made in china
> 
> wolln wir mal so sagen , viele sind auf den spoon hype aufgespungen und kaufen zumindest die rohlinge made in asia ein.
> schön billig und die assemblierung zum premium köder wird in irgendeiner garage oder keller gemacht .also qualitäts haken dran evtl noch mal lack  übersprühen  und fettich
> ...



Bearking beispielsweise....nee alieexpress is tip top wenn man spreu vom Weizen trennt, kann man viiiiel geld sparen...lohnt sich absolut dort zu kaufen....und spoons..... ist ja keine große Ingenieurskunst,sondern wie schon gesagt ein uralter aufgeblasener Hut...nimm nen bierkronkorken, zwei Löcher,nen Wirbel zwei sprengringe haken und du fängst .... spoons sind nix anderes als die Blinker seit anno vorm krieg...  was für ein hype, forellenseeangler sorry...ihr seid sowas von oldschool...das einzige was sich wie treffend gesagt geändert hat... brauchst spezialequiment für.... fürs blinkern....und dann komm mal was grosses am Hindernis ausserhalb von betonwannen...Abriss und ein fisch der am zugenageltem maul verreckt...kontra Ul


----------



## Dennis Knoll (17. Mai 2019)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> ali zu verteufeln zeugt nur davon sich nicht mit den produkten auseinander zu setzen.


Die Kritik bezog sich nicht auf die Produkte allgemein, denn es sind gerade bei Kleinteilen/Gummifischen/Ködern die selben wie hier im Laden.
Mir ging es eher um das Risiko, dass man an den falschen Händler gerät und die Ware nicht erhält, Zoll Probleme und zu guter letzt die Tatsache, das ich in diesem Bezug lieber lokal(auch Online Shops) einkaufe/unterstütze. 

Wenn man sich damit auseinandersetzt, kann man dort natürlich sehr wohl Geld sparen, keine Frage.


----------



## Bayer321 (17. Mai 2019)

Dachte ich mir auch mal ....aber 5 gute wobbler für 20 Euro bei denen man nur haken tauscht gegen einen oder 1,5 beim Händler .....und alieexpress hat ramsch und eben gutes....bekommen wird man sein zeug immer dort....es lohnt sich....ich habe auch meinen örtlichen kleinen Händler unterstützt, hab ne baitrunner über 30%  vom Preis bei gerlinger und co bezahlt....da wars dann vorbei,seitdem mach ich mir die mühe nicht nur dort sondern auch in Fernost zu schauen... unterstützen schön und gut, ..... aber dass ist dreist was teilweise für Preise aufgerufen werden für popelige Blinker die spoons getauft werden z.b. da hat er absolut recht...wobbler genauso,da ists noch extremer....im lauf nachdem ich megabass usw hatte.... gibt's genug 3 Euro wobbler die nicht schlechter sind....spoons, oder Blinker...kannst fast alles kaufen,einfach haken tauschen und die sind gleichwertig,bei wobblern muss man schon besser schauen was man kauft,bearking beispielsweise...


----------



## Bayer321 (17. Mai 2019)

Oder eben bei ebay sets von rapala etc günstig aufkaufen... im laden kaufe ich sowas sicher nicht mehrwirbel ,würmer ,knicklichter etc ok...aber alles andere....kunstköder sicher nicht mehr.... da gibt man das geld letzten endes aus lieber Anfänger....die rute und Rolle...da kannst sparen,aber das größte sparpotenzial hast du woanders....dann bleibt auch mehr geld für anderes, Gewässer zum Beispiel,oder gute ruten etc.,wobei du gar nicht soviel brauchst woe dir suggeriert wird... nen besseren tip kann dir keiner geben.....er wurde  ja schon gegeben...was ich schon geld für markenköder ausgegeben habe.... Blödsinn...dass ist das was richtig ins geld geht,da ist ne 200 Euro rute peanuts..... mit megabass wobblern zu 25 Euro würde ich aber auch nur noch in betonwannen angeln...mann was hatte ich Hoffnung in den Köder..... sie stieg sogar ins unermessliche als er im Baum landete...aber ich weiß ja wo er hängt und wer weiss....mein Freund Herr Biber,bitte fälle diesen Baumam liebsten würde ich ihn heute noch umsäbeln


----------



## Bayer321 (17. Mai 2019)

Also nöö , wenn ich beim kleinen örtlichen 30% mehr bezahle als beim Deutschen online handel ists mit der Unterstützung vorbei....und fast 100%,manchmal bis 300% mehr als in Fernost...da kauf ich mir lieber gute Gewässer und ruten etc....auf die Jahre rechnet sich dass mehr als bei rute und Rolle zu sparen...der heintz Blinker, Materialien zum fliegenbinden ,streamer ist das einzige was ich mir hier noch kaufe in Sachen kunstköder beim Fachhandel und ruten,rollen,hardware,kleinteile...alles andere gebraucht oder eben Fernost und aufwerten bei Bedarf....dass ist der beste Tipp den man Anfängern geben kaufen,in Sachen günstig angeln


----------



## Bayer321 (17. Mai 2019)

oder kann mir jemand den Unterschied zwischen einem billig Blinker und nem hightec spoon für den forellensee erklären für den doppelten Preisund warum ich den nicht mit ner x beliebigen spinrute die ich auch für anderes gebrauchen kann,warum ich dass mit einer ul effektiver fischen kann... wurfweite no....die habe ich mit dünner schnur so oder so...aufladen der rute...naja,bei 3 gramm lädt da nicht so viel auf


----------



## alexpp (17. Mai 2019)

Wenn @Bayer321 Zeit hat, wird man gut unterhalten 



Bayer321 schrieb:


> Also pro neben allem aufgeführtem rate ich für mindestens 10-30 gramm...es limitiert ihn in seinen Möglichkeiten nicht so wie ne Ul wenn ers satt hat und muss sich nicht zwangsläufig wieder neu kaufenmit ner ml kann ich auch Ul fischen wenn ich weiß wie und dass Argument wie beim dropshot köder, bodenkontakt spüren müssen bei miniködern greift beim spoonangeln nicht....daher einziges pro...drillspass...es ist nur blinkern....ne dünne geflochtene schnur dran fertig....da werf ich auch 3 gramm weit genug an den pfützen,sorry



Als Kompromissrute für Barsch und Hecht finde ich Ruten mit einem Wurfgewicht von 10-30g passend. Für Forellen würde ich eher auf 5-20g gehen.
Wie schon angedeutet, kann die Härte der Ruten bei gleichen Wurfgewichtangaben unterschiedlich ausfallen.


----------



## Bayer321 (17. Mai 2019)

Ich möchte dem treadsteller neben angeln das nicht nur das vergnügen zu lasten von grossfischen geht ,vor allem eines ans Herz legen...nach dem forellensee kommt wahrscheinlich bald anderes wenn die forellen dort langweilig werden.... sich nicht auf Ul festzulegen und dann bald nochmal kaufen....zum blinkern brauchts den schmarrn einfach nicht...


----------



## Bayer321 (17. Mai 2019)

Die 5 m die er weiter wirft....würde ich dagegen halten mit dem tipp absinken lassen,die grossen stehen meist tiefer als die kleinen...die gängige Praxis ist an solchen seen anscheinend  viel suggeriertes der Industrie mit anglerischem wissen zu verwechseln....möglichst leicht möglichst grosse fische drillen zum Ausgleich dazu dass das Angeln dort sonst wenig Herausforderung bietet...tut mir leid... machbar oder nicht.... ich weiss schon warum ich und andere angler niemals an solchen Anlagen angeln würden....die Senioren die ihre portionsforelle gerne fangen wollen natürlich ausgenommen....wenn der treadsteller in der Nähe von München lebt nehm ich ihn gerne mal mit an den starnbergersee und co.... da taugt die ul vielleicht sogar zum renkenzupfen....ist aber komplett was anderes und wahrscheinlich wird er nie wieder auf solche Anlagen gehen


----------



## Bayer321 (17. Mai 2019)

Der barschangler dem ein hecht draufknallt beim dropshot....da kann ich Ul nachvollziehen..... aber sicher nicht am forellensee wo jeder geil drauf ist ne möglichst grosse am möglichst feinen geschirr zu drillen.....wie werfe ich nen 3 gr Blinker sonst aus...Liebe leute vom forellensee ,wenn ihr wirklich glaubt das geht nicht...habt ihr ganz einfach keine Ahnung vom angeln....im besten Fall...im schlimmsten seid ihr geil drauf nen fisch zu eurem vergnügen tod zu drillen... denn er ist dort ja nur dazu da...zum Sterben auserkoren um an eurer angel nen möglichst spektakulären tanz aufzuführen....darum ist ul dort gängige Praxis und darum wettere ich dagegen....


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. Mai 2019)

Bayer321 schrieb:


> ich weiss schon warum ich und andere angler niemals an solchen Anlagen angeln würden...



Man kann nicht die Forellenseen  alle über einen Kamm scheren. Bei den Schwimmbadmäßigen sind deine Einstellungen bestimmt nicht verkehrt, doch gibt es auch Seen, die mehrere Hektar groß sind und Tiefen von 10, 15 oder mehr Meter haben. Dort kommst man, wenn die Fische z.B. in 9mtr. Tiefe stehen weder mit Wobbler, Spiro oder Spoon hin. Und mit auftreibender Montage 10 mtr auftreiben zu lassen, dort trennt sich dann ganz schnell die Streu vom Weizen. An solchen Seen geht man sehr schnell als Schneider wieder nach Hause, wenn die Verhältnisse gegen den Angler sind. Viele Vereinsgewässser haben nicht diesen Anspruch an das anglerische Vermögen, vor allen, wenn die Fische schon länger in dem Seen leben. Und viele Vereinsgewässer werden doch auch mit allen möglichen Fischen besetzt, also ich sehe da keinen Unterschied ob Forellenbesatz oder anderweitigen Besatz.

Deine Ausführungen zu Spoonangeln würde ich tendenziell unterstützen, totaler Modetrend, nicht anderes wie früher Blinkern.


----------



## rg1970 (17. Mai 2019)

so, ich geh jetzt ans wasser und werfe 10g spinner sicherheitshalber mit ner 100g spinne. da sollte dann ja wohl alles ok sein. oder muss ich das wg noch höher wählen???


----------



## rg1970 (17. Mai 2019)

kescher und was sonst noch alles vorschrift ist nehm ich natürlich auch mit. nicht ,dass es da noch zu missverständnissen kommt!


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. Mai 2019)

Nimm einen Mepps 5 Giant Killer 28 gramm, vergess das Stahlvorfach nicht, dann hat die 100 gr. Spinnrute schon ihre Berechtigung

Aber ohne scheiß, letzten noch eine schöne Portionsforelle darauf gefangen, kompletten Drilling im Maul beim Hechtspinnen.


----------



## rg1970 (17. Mai 2019)

ich dachte die 100g reichen gerade so für barsch.


----------



## Bayer321 (17. Mai 2019)

rg1970 schrieb:


> so, ich geh jetzt ans wasser und werfe 10g spinner sicherheitshalber mit ner 100g spinne. da sollte dann ja wohl alles ok sein. oder muss ich das wg noch höher wählen???


Nööö  du könntest sogar ne makrele am drachkovitch montierendie wirfst du dann an deiner 100 gramm spinne aus aber nicht angepisst sein wenn dann ein barsch beisst


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. Mai 2019)

100 gramm  Spinne für 114 kg Barsch, dein Vertrauen möchte ich haben


----------



## Bayer321 (17. Mai 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Man kann nicht die Forellenseen  alle über einen Kamm scheren. Bei den Schwimmbadmäßigen sind deine Einstellungen bestimmt nicht verkehrt, doch gibt es auch Seen, die mehrere Hektar groß sind und Tiefen von 10, 15 oder mehr Meter haben. Dort kommst man, wenn die Fische z.B. in 9mtr. Tiefe stehen weder mit Wobbler, Spiro oder Spoon hin. Und mit auftreibender Montage 10 mtr auftreiben zu lassen, dort trennt sich dann ganz schnell die Streu vom Weizen. An solchen Seen geht man sehr schnell als Schneider wieder nach Hause, wenn die Verhältnisse gegen den Angler sind. Viele Vereinsgewässser haben nicht diesen Anspruch an das anglerische Vermögen, vor allen, wenn die Fische schon länger in dem Seen leben. Und viele Vereinsgewässer werden doch auch mit allen möglichen Fischen besetzt, also ich sehe da keinen Unterschied ob Forellenbesatz oder anderweitigen Besatz.
> 
> Deine Ausführungen zu Spoonangeln würde ich tendenziell unterstützen, totaler Modetrend, nicht anderes wie früher Blinkern.


Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen da zu Schneidern..... aber solche seen mit 20 m tiefe.....angelst du dann Ul vom Ufer?...dass ist dann ja eher richtung baggersee mit rückzugsmöglichkeiten und forellen nicht gestapelt....aber da rückst du sicher nicht ul an.... da wird eher streamer mit 10 gramm montiert am chebu usw....köderfisch am dracko  in klein und alles andere aber sicher nicht ul...damit komme ich jederzeit auf 20 m und lass es 15 Minuten liegen, zupf es 2 Meter und lass es wieder liegenul funktioniert das natürlich nicht,aber fängt sicher eher die grösseren Sammler wenn dass nicht funktioniert gehts ne Etage höher,aber eher von unten nach oben wenn ich grossforellen suche


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. Mai 2019)

Nein, ich angele nicht UL, ich bin mehr auf Ultra Schwer. Mepps 5, Profiblinker 7, Effzett 60 gr.  Wenn ich auf Forelle gehe, dann ganz traditionell mit Pose und Maden oder auftreibende Montage mit der Matchrute. Und wenn ich 3 Forellen im Kescher habe stippe ich mir Rotfedern oder Plötze und gehe dann auf Hecht. Aber du darfst mir ruhig glauben, wenn die Forellen oben oder unten stehen werden sie gefangen, wenn sie sich aber irgendwo im Mittelwasser rumtreiben, ist der See manchmal ab der Mittagszeit sehr leer geworden.


----------



## Bayer321 (17. Mai 2019)

Im Prinzip kannst den köderfisch ala zig rig vom karpfenangeln anbieten...teilstationär mit blei und auftreibend und genug auftrieb geben damit du es durch leine geben langsam aufsteigen lässt und dann wieder nach unten zupfst und paar meter ran.....


----------



## Bayer321 (17. Mai 2019)

Schlägt jeden kunstköder wenns  vom ufer durch die ganze wassersäule gehen soll im nem baggersee


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. Mai 2019)

Ich weiß genau wo der Hecht steht und dann leg ich ihm den Köfi mit der Stellfischrute genau vor die Nase. Klappt gut. Und unter einen Busch steht mein Prognosenhecht. Ist er nicht da, ist Beisszeit.


----------



## Bayer321 (17. Mai 2019)

Dass ist wieder was ganz anderes mit stellfisch am Flussund du weißt wo er ist.
Aber bei 20 m wassertiefe man weiss nicht wo , neue Gewässer und z.b. baggersee etc its besser ne aufsteigende grundmontage meterweise zu versetzen...für jede art von raubfisch...sollten sie nicht auf kunstköder reagieren...am see funktioniert die stellfisch nur sehr seltendass wäre wirklich pures Glück oder der standplatz ist save und vor allem am Ufer


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. Mai 2019)

Nein nicht am Fluss, am See. Und ja, die Standplätze sind ziemlich offensichtlich. Aber ich werde auch deinen Vorschlag mit dem auftreibenden Köfi ausprobieren.


----------



## Bayer321 (17. Mai 2019)

Stellfisch am See?.....da in der Reichweite würde ich eher den köderfisch an freier Leine machen....wenn ich weiß wo er ist...nah am Ufer...eventuell noch mit den gamakatsu  EWG weighted spring lock haken 3/0 ...die meisten fischen den anders, der hat aber ne Spirale um ihn in den Gummi zu drehen...da mach ich alla drachko nen kupferdraht ran und fisch den köderfisch ufernah an freier Leine aber eben anders...er steht durchs Gewicht vom haken und den kupferdraht natürlich im wasser aber sinkt sehr langsam und natürlich ab... probiers ausist das herby rig


----------



## Orothred (17. Mai 2019)

Irgendwie sind wir hier vom Thema abgekommen, oder? Und irgendwie passiert das immer, wenn Bayer ausufert, oder?


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. Mai 2019)

Ja, da hast du recht, wenn ältere Herren ins philosophieren geraten, ist man schnell in einem anderen Thema.

Aber interessant wars trotzdem!!!!


----------



## Bayer321 (17. Mai 2019)

Die Spirale einfach in den köderfisch den kupferdraht durch die kiemen...funktioniert bei der laube ohne stinger, sonst ist der haken einfach zur Fixierung und dann mit stinger...dann kannst den köfi wie nen streamer fischen und zeitweise ablegen lassen ufernah und wenns flacher wird


----------



## Bayer321 (17. Mai 2019)

Orothred schrieb:


> Irgendwie sind wir hier vom Thema abgekommen, oder? Und irgendwie passiert das immer, wenn Bayer ausufert, oder?


Sorry


----------



## Bayer321 (17. Mai 2019)

Jedenfalls das gute an der Montage ist die Möglichkeit zu variieren.... über kraut achtet man z.b. bei ner rotfeder darauf dass die schwimmblase nicht durchstoßen wird und mit dem Schwerpunkt am haken hat man nen köfi popper , der stinger ist in dem fall natürlich am rücken...übertrifft manchen modernen kunstköder in tiefen bis 3 m und kraut bis an die Oberfläche..drachko rückwärts gedachtfür flachwasser und kraut...einfach,effektiv und variabel durch Gewicht am hakenbogen und durchstochene oder intakte schwimmblase...


----------



## knutwuchtig (17. Mai 2019)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Die Kritik bezog sich nicht auf die Produkte allgemein, denn es sind gerade bei Kleinteilen/Gummifischen/Ködern die selben wie hier im Laden.
> Mir ging es eher um das Risiko, dass man an den falschen Händler gerät und die Ware nicht erhält, Zoll Probleme und zu guter letzt die Tatsache, das ich in diesem Bezug lieber lokal(auch Online Shops) einkaufe/unterstütze.
> 
> Wenn man sich damit auseinandersetzt, kann man dort natürlich sehr wohl Geld sparen, keine Frage.


also ali ist eine verkaufsplattform , wie amazon und ebay. wer paypal als zahlungsmittel benutzt , hat weniger risiko zu tragen ,als z.b. bei ebay.. 
mankos gibt es. die ware kommt meist per seecontainer.die zeit bis zum eintreffen beim zoll kann 28 std bis 28 tage dauern.

ich habe mir z.b. eine sehr hochwertige rute gekauft deren transport bis köln 28 std gedauert hat ! 
(askari braucht 4 tage vom zentrallager bis zur filiale in der selben stadt! )

aaaber der zoll ist überlastet( handelspolitisch gibt es auch hier und da einen kleinen krieg zwischen exportland  und zoll ) 
-vom zoll köln bis zur freigabe gute 3 wochen plus transport.. 
kleine sachen bis 25 -30 euro rutschen durch und sind nach ca 3 wochen im briefkasten ohne formalitäten.
wie gesagt yout get what you pay for .
wer für 15 cent einen blinker kauft , muß sich nicht wundern , wenn nur jeder 3. läuft und die haken sofort geauscht werden müssen. genau wie z.b. in deutschland , gibt es auch qualitätsmarken, wo man blind zuschlagen kann.

also löffel sucht man bei seaknight,pro beros,i lure, w lure,bearking ,henjia,outkit,allblue,-die teuerste ist die firma Jerry. die ist auch von der qualli dicht an japan dran.

rollen tsurinoja z.b. baitcaster
*TSURINOYA XF 50 oder stationär*
*TSURINOYA Jaguar 1000*
, da gibt es 2 schreibweisen, kava,kastking,last not least !Haibo !Haibo kann preiswerte Baitkaster !wenn man genau hinschaut, findet man sie bei deutschen gerätehändlern unter anderm namen. ein echtes lable wunder.!
als original kostet die steed  ab 50 euro , die smart kostet mit 2 bremssystemen und 2 spulen flach und tief ca 80-85, baugleiche piscifunn , gibt es günstiger

ruten zum fussel werfen , flagship Kuying Teton .   ! mit 120 euros aufschlag auch in DE zu haben plus porto !
beste spinnrute ist die conqueror da gehts in DE richtung 200 eu !

.ali versendet auf grund der vertriebsrechte nicht an deutsche adressen.zeitweilig funktionierte der private direktversand.
weil der preisunterschied so groß , die qualli so gut , der private kontakt so nett , höflich  fast freundschaftlich war , hab 4 verschiedene ruten plus gold eloxierte multi magician   von der firma ,seeehr günstig geschossen . nie bereut!
von ul -xxl wg .auch eine erstklassige einteilige  bass rute saß dran
man kann ungeprüft auch auf obei ,johncoo,sealurer,seaknight,spinpoler,mavlos,tsurinoja zurückgreifen.


genaue erfahrungswerte mit persönlichen erfahrungen findet man Hier im forum unter https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...-fuer-wenig-geld.280165/page-205#post-4922747 oder bei barsch alarm : forum :wühltisch :Tackle China,globalisierung für jedermann.
mehr know how und praktische erfahrung geht fast nicht.
. für den anfänger sei gesagt! es gibt aus verschiedensten gründen keine direkten vergleiche mit bestehenden handelsmarken. das ist auch gut so. bewertet wird qualität und eigenschaft . fängt oder fängt nicht . gute oder billige haken ,sprengringe,preis -leistung , usw.
meist stellt sich raus, das teure werbung bei den großen und eine heerschar von werbende pros , semi pros , oder möchte gern pros sich auch auf den preis niederschlägt .

ich persönlich mag so etwas nicht , mir sind die angelnden bilderknipser mit rute
zwischen den zähnen und armverlängerung , völlig latte !
wenn jemand wie eine litfasssäule am wasser rum läuft, nehme ich ihn nicht ernst.
der ist wegen der kohle am wasser . sonst nix
über den umgang mit gefangenen fischen für fotostrecken  oder für werbeaufnamen gehälterte ,oder tote fische rede ich erst gar nicht.


----------



## knutwuchtig (17. Mai 2019)

Bayer321 schrieb:


> Jedenfalls das gute an der Montage ist die Möglichkeit zu variieren.... über kraut achtet man z.b. bei ner rotfeder darauf dass die schwimmblase nicht durchstoßen wird und mit dem Schwerpunkt am haken hat man nen köfi popper , der stinger ist in dem fall natürlich am rücken...übertrifft manchen modernen kunstköder in tiefen bis 3 m und kraut bis an die Oberfläche..drachko rückwärts gedachtfür flachwasser und kraut...einfach,effektiv und variabel durch Gewicht am hakenbogen und durchstochene oder intakte schwimmblase...




ist kaum einer in der lage mal schnell ein paar passende köfis zu stippen um anschließend den räubern auf die pelle zu rücken.
ich sehe es immer an den abschätzigen blicken von den gummi rittern.
ich erklär denen dann immer :
wenn dein super duper gummi nix fängt, mußt du ein 3x teureres model kaufen.-sagt die werbung.
vor allem ,wenn die räuber kunstköder kennen!
du latscht wie viele ,die strecke auf und ab, bekommst nur momentaufnamen vom wasser mit.
ich sitze stundenlang auf einem fleck,genieße mit der langen stellfischrute  die natur ,
weiß wo der futterfisch steht, weiß wo der raubfisch seine unterstände hat und beobache sie beim rauben.
das ganze ist zeitweilig spannender als netflix oder fußball. 
vorausgesetzt ,man ist kein natur schisser und igelt sich in sein bivi  mit wohnzimmer austattung ein

ort, zeit, möglichkeit,natürliche nahrung, alle trümpfe in einer hand.

wenn ich mal bock hab mit kunstködern zu angeln , weiß ich wo und wann ich die besten chancen habe
ich hole mir dann meinen pfannenfisch,und lasse die anderen unbeangelt in ruhe!
selbstbeschränkung bekommen die meisten C+R label protzer nicht auf die kette !
selbstbeschränkung in verbindung mit hege , ist die vernüftigste art zu angeln !!


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. Mai 2019)

Am peinlichsten ist es dann, wenn man mit 16 Haken und einer Made die Forellen fängt und eigentlich Köfi haben will. Und die Forellenangler dich dann nach Maden fragen. Kaulquappenzeit, kleine Köder sind gefragt. Das ist Ultraultraleichtangeln.


----------



## Beijon (19. Mai 2019)

Hallo ich bin zurück. Sobald ich heute Abend Zeit finde werde ich mir die Beiträge zu Gemüte führen. Mit vier Seiten offensichtlich aufgehitzter Diskussion hätte ich nach einer Woche urlaubsbedingter Internetpause nicht gerechnet. Aber besser als keine Antwort.


----------

